# DIS TOPIC GET VIEWS...



## Nic (Nov 7, 2009)

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2009)

Another one?


----------



## Nic (Nov 7, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Another one?


The other one was messed up but hopefully this one doesn't get locked. The first one I done was 50.000 views I believe.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh, then carry on then.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 7, 2009)

How you getting the views, bot?


----------



## Ricano (Nov 7, 2009)

I helped for a while, then got bored.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 7, 2009)

http://217.197.73.122:9500/index.php ?


----------



## djman900 (Nov 7, 2009)

How many of these are you planning on making?


----------



## Anna (Nov 7, 2009)

i like it


----------



## kalinn (Nov 7, 2009)

your mom gets views.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 7, 2009)

And the point of this was what exactly? To show off your uber 1337 computer skillz?


----------



## Ricano (Nov 7, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> your mom gets views.


xD


----------

